# Phenibut for anxiety - Is It Worth a Try ?



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

I am looking for something that could help to relieve my anxiety in everyday life. What do you think about Phenibut ? I heard somewhere that there are some negative effects but apparently it is probably only OTC that can really help with anxiety. 

I'm considering buying "MRM - Relax ALL with Phenibut" brand or "SNS - Phenibut XT", which of them do you recommend me for this purpose ?
Thanks


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, i was first quite negative about it but after talking to a few more people i have to conclude its pretty damn good, tolerance and addiction are major issues with it tough, so be carefull.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Bought some of these the other day. Worth a shot.

Only just started them so no point reporting back yet.

Although, there was an "incident" with the first tablet. Turns out that you might come close to choking to death if ya try taking them with hot coffee. Lesson learned.


----------



## bork (Dec 27, 2010)

For me it had weird effects and a horrible withdrawl syndrome although everyone is differene personally I thought it was terrible stuff.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

bork said:


> For me it had weird effects and* a horrible withdrawl syndrome* although everyone is differene personally I thought it was terrible stuff.


Your not the only one, wich was the big reason i allways used to dismiss it.


----------



## bork (Dec 27, 2010)

To be honest though I didnt use it very responsibly I had a bit too much to drink and took about 3-4 grams as I read people saying that was ok....

But for the next week or so I felt properly bad with twitching hands and withdrawl symptoms similar to benzodiazipine withdrawl also my throat closed up from drinking the powder.

Maybe at a low dose it might help but if you take it for a long time expect to feel appalingly bad when stopping it similar to if you stopped valium, possibly even worse.

If I wanted to mess with GABA meds I would just take valium personally or maybe ask for Pregabalin or Nardil. From my experience stopping valium and phenibut GABA is not a good chemical to mess with!


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks for advices. Is there a more potent otc stuff than phenibut ?


----------



## feelalone (May 1, 2010)

Payn said:


> I am looking for something that could help to relieve my anxiety in everyday life. What do you think about Phenibut ? I heard somewhere that there are some negative effects but apparently it is probably only OTC that can really help with anxiety.
> 
> I'm considering buying "MRM - Relax ALL with Phenibut" brand or "SNS - Phenibut XT", which of them do you recommend me for this purpose ?
> Thanks


I use Phenibut, I think you don't have to take it more than once a week, otherwise you may develop tolerance and not feel anything.
Good place to buy it is - http://www.phenibut.org/where-to-buy-phenibut-online/


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

bump.


does anyone know which brand is better?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

jijiji said:


> bump.
> 
> does anyone know which brand is better?


Prima force for me.


----------



## efm88 (Feb 18, 2010)

can someone explain what phenibut is? ive heard a lot about it but i feel dumb because i dont know what it is. is it something you can buy at cvs? or do you need a prescription.


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

efm88 said:


> can someone explain what phenibut is? ive heard a lot about it but i feel dumb because i dont know what it is. is it something you can buy at cvs? or do you need a prescription.


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=phenibut


----------



## determination (Jul 22, 2011)

efm88 said:


> can someone explain what phenibut is? ive heard a lot about it but i feel dumb because i dont know what it is. is it something you can buy at cvs? or do you need a prescription.


You don't need a prescription as far as I can tell it's one of those things that probably should need a prescription but has been overlooked or there is a loophole like with synthetic cannabinoids and designer drugs. EDIT - just found out this is supposedly very similar to baclofen, just one chlorine molecule away

Basically this thing is very similar to benozdiazepines such as xanax and klonopin. It is an anxiolytic that effects mainly the GABA-b receptors whereas benzos are more GABA-a (or vice versa not sure).

I think the main problem with this drug is that people underestimate it because it is completely legal and you can buy as much of it as you want. I just ordered Primaforce Phenibut 100 grams through bodybuilding.com. I am VERY aware of the tolerance and withdrawal issues with this drug however and am going to make an effort to use it properly and see if it can be used 'properly' effectively. I intend to use it no more than twice (probably only once haven't decided yet) a week and to start with a low dose 300mg. A lot of people use this for a recreational high taking many grams in one dose and then complain about withdrawals and tolerance which is just idiotic in my opinion. I intend to use it to try and get some dates with girls and other things, hopefully it is just as effective for me as it has been for others.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

i gotta buy some of this. Does it feel like a benzo?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Dude at 300mgs you won't notice anything. To even reap the anti anxiety effects you have to at least have 1g


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> Dude at 300mgs you won't notice anything. To even reap the anti anxiety effects you have to at least have 1g


Not always. It's better to start with low doses. Myself I feel as least as 250 mg, being semi-regular phenibut user with some tolerance supposedly.


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

broflovski said:


> Not always. It's better to start with low doses. Myself I feel as least as 250 mg, being semi-regular phenibut user with some tolerance supposedly.


Do you experience tolerance if you take this twice a week? What about once a week?

I'd like to take this long-term, if possible - so I want to take it responsibly.

I was hoping 2-3 times a week would be OK... but if even 1 time a week builds tolerance, then that's no good


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

I take phenibut 500-1000 mg daily (250 mg every 3-4 hours), but I can feel the first 250 mg tab. I take it for 5-6 days in a row, then make a break for 7-10 days. 
Think 2-3 times a week is even better regimen.


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

broflovski said:


> I take phenibut 500-1000 mg daily (250 mg every 3-4 hours), but I can feel the first 250 mg tab. I take it for 5-6 days in a row, then make a break for 7-10 days.
> Think 2-3 times a week is even better regimen.


Great! Thank for the reply 

Last few questions 

How long have you been dosing like this? 5-6 days in a row then a break for a week? How has your tolerance been?

With this type of dosing, you say you still feel the anxiolytic effects? I guess probably, since you wouldn't take it if it wasn't helping!

I think my issue is this:

If you take phenibut too often (e.g. every day), tolerance builds up. FINE.

But: what about tolerance building up _over time_?

Like after a month, two months, six months... even if you take it 2-3 times a week, does tolerance eventually build up after a few months, because the body has become familiar with the substance, or anything like that?

Or is this a stupid question? :/


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

The kind of tolerance in question concerns more euphoric effects of phenibut, that are difficult to obtain over time. It looses its GHB-like 'magic' (that it has for some people).
My 2 years usage of phenibut in that regimen shows that there is no such tolerance towards anxiolytic action. I still feel it and take phenibut on its own or to correct things like ephedra or bupropion.


----------



## determination (Jul 22, 2011)

Bacon said:


> i gotta buy some of this. Does it feel like a benzo?


According to what I've read yes it's similar to benzo's. That's actually the reason I got this as I'm going to see a psychiatrist soon for the first time and am doubtful I will be prescribed benzo's as from what I've heard most Australian doctors and psychiatrists are very reluctant to do so so I got this as a kind of benzo replacement although I'll have to wait and see just how effective it is for me.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I got Phenibut XT is good worth a try


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

broflovski said:


> My 2 years usage of phenibut in that regimen shows that there is no such tolerance towards anxiolytic action.


Sounds good but - to be honest - hard to believe. I think we need more phenibut users to ask them. Everyone can react differently. Have You had any withdrawal syndrome?


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm a bit surprised of all that tolerance/withdrawal discussions on phenibut. No withdrawals, maybe a tiny lift of depression/anxiety, but nothing more severe than natural fluctuations.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I had euphoric effects when I first tried it and that went away after my second time trying. I still get some anti anxiety relief. Although I think I'm building tolerance fast even on a one day a week dosage basis.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

broflovski said:


> I'm a bit surprised of all that tolerance/withdrawal discussions on phenibut. No withdrawals, maybe a tiny lift of depression/anxiety, but nothing more severe than natural fluctuations.


You only take it once a week whats the point of that good meds should work daily


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

^ Don't people build tolerance to all meds if taken daily? 

Although I have taken Lexapro for about 6 years without building tolerance, but that's just a SSRI. But it seems like people build tolerance to all other meds: benzos & stimulants if taken to often.


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

SSRIs partly work by tolerance(tolerance of some serotonine receptors to increased level of serotonine induced by ssri).

I ordered SNS Phenibut XT 90x500mg. It should be tommorow in my hands ;>


----------



## Fashionist (Aug 1, 2011)

I used to use Phenibut. I've also used Xanax, Phenazepam, and Ativan for sleeping/sedative purposes and have those to compare it to. I find it lacking in comparison to other Rx anxiolytics, but given the price per dose it is worth a decent shot.


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

About 15:30 I took 500mg and two hours later another 500 mg. In my opinion it has good calming effect and it is good for generalized anxiety.


----------

